# Hannah the Brave



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a different kind of brag. It is not about how high she can jump or how fast she can run. It is about how she changed my life. Some might remember her here. She was once posted for urgent rescue here. She was known as Haunna. She was owned by a Tattnall county K-9 handler. She was so sick and the handler took her to the local shelter to be pts. This is where she give birth to 3 still born pups. Haunna is now known as Hannah. Hannah and the rescue that saved her has truly opened my eyes and my heart. She is my blessing. Here are before and after photos of Hannah the Brave.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, what a difference!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

You should be very proud of what you and Hannah have done together. She looks so happy. What a pretty girl


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I remember her! WOW! She is real beauty. This is the best kind of brag, Thanks again for helping her. She looks so happy!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember her very well. She looks great! It's amazing to look at the first picture and see how emaciated and sad she looked then and to see her now--happy, healthy, and smiling!

Thank you for rescuing this dear girl and obviously giving her a wonderful life.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG that's AMAZING!! You are her angel!! What a great story...and that K9 handler should be found and shot!! 

Way to go Hannah!!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I think alot of us feel the same way, the handler should be shot.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

What a happy looking Hannah!! She sure has fluorished under your care!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I tried to get something done about her previous owner, but had no luck. Thank you all for your nice comments. She is a wonderful girl. I cannot take all the credit. If it were not for Southern Cross, she would not be with me now! This is my favorite photo I have of her.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have met Hannah in person, and she is the sweetest girl anyone would ever want to meet and more gorgeous in person than in her pics. I hope the K-9 handler ends up living a miserable life. I know that Wanda and Molly of S. Cross tried their best to bring this monster to justice, but they were still dealing with the "good old boy" system in rural Ga. As soon as Hannah was dropped off to be killed at animal control, the word was there was another breeder female already in her place. 

Thank you and







Wanda and Molly for saving this wonderful girl.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26 As soon as Hannah was dropped off to be killed at animal control, the word was there was another breeder female already in her place.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you wsumner! Just the thoughts now of this person even having another dog makes me sick to my stomach!!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW thats the same shep in those pics??? She looks fantastic now!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatWOW thats the same shep in those pics??? She looks fantastic now!!


Yep! Same one. Amazing what a little vetting, love, and good food will do!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

You made me cry ...

How very true and what a true blessing!

Tanya


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful dog--as beautiful as she is on the outside, even that is eclipsed by what shines in her eyes. A true hero, as are you and Molly of Southern Cross.

Best brag there can be!

Jennifer


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a wonderful story! The before and after photos are a beautiful testimony to the importance of the work that rescuers and adopters do together! 

Thanks for taking Hannah in. I'm glad that she has given you so much as well!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow I'm glad that she has given you so much as well!


I will never be able to give back to her all she gives me each and every day.


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a great story.

When you say "K-9 handler" do you mean a law enforcement officer or a so-called trainer?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MassiChewSits
> When you say "K-9 handler" do you mean a law enforcement officer or a so-called trainer?


Yes, he was with the sheriff's department.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhat a wonderful story! The before and after photos are a beautiful testimony to the importance of the work that rescuers and adopters do together!
> 
> Thanks for taking Hannah in. I'm glad that she has given you so much as well!


Cannot agree more!
Wonderful pictures, how beautiful she is.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lakota757
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow I'm glad that she has given you so much as well!
> ...


I would bet that it's about even between you and her.


----------

